# Guess the Breed!



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Good Luck! I tried to make it hard, but we'll see...

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

cob, shire, lustano, lippazan or andalusion i dont know something like that


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

BraideeMyBaby said:


> cob, shire, lustano, lippazan or andalusion i dont know something like that


For which ones?


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

They are all gray and blurring together lol! You did make this tough!!! I know for sure that #4 is a mini...at least I think so.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ok so heres my guesses

4.either a mini or an Arabian but it looks pretty short..so im leaning towards mini.
8.Percheron
9. Holsteiner (sp??) or some type of warmblood
10. Cob


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

8 is a percheron!

4 is not a mini or an arabian
9. is not a Holsteiner
10 is not a cob


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have no idea on any of them, but I sure would love to own number three and number ten. PRETTY!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I have no idea on any of them, but I sure would love to own number three and number ten. PRETTY!!


I know, I just want to go steal number 10!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm...........

1. Adalusian
2. Lusitano
3. Welsh Cob?
4. Miniature
5. Holsteiner? Trakhener
6. ?? Looks built like a Fell or Dales
7. Lipizaner or some sort of warmblood
8. Percheron
9. Hanovarian? Dutch/Swedish Warmblood?
10. Highland Pony?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

RedHawk said:


> Hmmm...........
> 
> 1. Adalusian
> 2. Lusitano
> ...


1. Correct
2. Correct
3. Nope
4. Nope
5. Nope
6. Yep, a Dales
7. Correct, Lippizzaner
8. Correct
9. Yep a Dutch Warmblood
10. Nope

3, 4, 5, and 10 haven't been guessed yet.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

3. Welsh pony of some decription, lol?
4. Fellabella or American Shetland?
5. Irish Draught?
10. Fell?


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

3 American shetland
5 welsh cob
10 dales pony


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

3. Nope
4. Nope
5. Nope
10. Correct, he's a Fell.


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

3. Connemara
4. Marwari
5. Holsteiner


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

brittany said:


> 3. Connemara
> 4. Marwari
> 5. Holsteiner


3. Yes
4. no
5. no


Just two more left.
I knew 4 would be hard, but I didn't think 5 would be.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

1.andalusian
2.irish sport horse
3.lippizanner


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

4. Caspian?
5. Hanoverian or similar warmblood


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Cat said:


> 4. Caspian?
> 5. Hanoverian or similar warmblood


Yes and yes.

Congrats guys you got them all!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

And because I feel like it (and want to avoid my college applications I'll do more)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

*10.Irish Draft.....maybe???*
*9. Spotted Saddle*
*7. Gypsy Cob*
*5. Shetland Pony*
*4. Arab / Paint cross*
*1. Paint*
*Can't even guess the others*


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

8. Arabian


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

(just so you know, atleast for me, 3 isn't showing up.)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

6-TWH 
5-Icelandic

I suck at breeds (the lack of them here is my excuse:lol but thought I'd give it a try


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

1. Paint Horse
2. Warmblood
3. Can't see the pic
4. Arabian
5. Shetland
6. Spotted Saddle Horse
7. Gypsy Vanner
8. National Show Horse
9. Hackney Pony
10. Shire


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

*1. Nope
2. Two is a warmblood, any guesses at to what kind?
3. ignore 3
4. is an arabian (pure too)
5. is an Icelandic
6. is a TWH 
**7. is a **gypsy cob/vanner
8. Nope
9. Nope
10. Nope, it is obviously a draft though

So we need 1, 2, 8, 9, and 10
Oh, none are paint and all are purebred. Didn't want to make it too easy. 
*


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

1.adalusian
2.lustiano
3.newfoundland
4.shetland pony
5.lustiano
6.dales pony
7.sport horse?
8.percheron
9.welsh cob
10.gyspy pony


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

PG'sGal4ever said:


> 1.adalusian
> 2.lustiano
> 3.newfoundland
> 4.shetland pony
> ...


those where the greys, which have been solved. Care to try the pintos?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

whoo, I got 2 right :smile:


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

1. Thoroughbred maybe? 
2. Holstiener?
8. Tennessee Walker?
9. Miniature? It looks short but at the same time it doesn't haha
10. Clydesdale?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Winter Filly said:


> 1. Thoroughbred maybe?
> 2. Holstiener?
> 8. Tennessee Walker?
> 9. Miniature? It looks short but at the same time it doesn't haha
> 10. Clydesdale?


1. Yes, TB
2. Nope
8. Nope
9. Nope
10. correct



2,8, and 9 are still not identified.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

2. Oldenburg
8. Standardbred?
9. I have no idea, morgan maybe?


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

1. lusitano or spanish horse or andilusian
2.irish draught
3.andilusian
4.miniture horse
5.saddlebred/standerbred
6.icelantic pony
7.lusitano
8.belgian
9.TB/anglo arab
10. Gypsy vanner/irish cob


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Winter Filly said:


> 2. Oldenburg
> 8. Standardbred?
> 9. I have no idea, morgan maybe?


2. yep
8. yep
9. Nope

9 is still left.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

9. A gaited Pony!? i have no idea.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow...I am really bad at this. I have no idea!


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

9. Saddlebred


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

More of the same:
#9
























^Not a pinto, but eh.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

national show horse?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> national show horse?


Nope, it's a pretty common breed.


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

i was thinking 
9. an american shetland 

it just dosn't look too tall to me


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

My Guess...

1. Boerperd (they are of spanish decent)
2. Andalusion
3. Welshie ( I would guess Section B)
4. American Shetland
5. Warmblood
6. Noricker
7. Lippizaner
8. Percheron
9. Thoroughbred
10. Highland pony...

This is without looking at clues and stuff.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Velvet said:


> My Guess...
> 
> 1. Boerperd (they are of spanish decent)
> 2. Andalusion
> ...


That was the first list; the new list is on page 2.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Spotted Saddle Horse
Half Arab?


----------



## selje (Nov 19, 2008)

i think nr 5 is a shetlandpony


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

shellyshoe said:


> i was thinking
> 9. an american shetland
> 
> it just dosn't look too tall to me



Yep, it's an American Shetland.

Good job everyone.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

1. a andalusian
4. a mini
and 9 is a warmblood breed.


----------



## WHISKEY4EVER93 (Oct 28, 2008)

is 4 a classic shetland?


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

I couldnt of got many of those breeds, All of the horseyss are cute thou


----------

